# Freaky Fun Website



## Halo (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.milaadesign.com/wizardy.html

I don't know how this works but it does !


----------



## gooblax (Jan 29, 2008)

Lol. Math magic.


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL i love these,, it got it wrong once


----------



## Meg (Jan 31, 2008)

Hehe, they change the number corresponding with each symbol each time


----------



## ladylore (Jan 31, 2008)

That is freaky - I love it.


----------



## HotthenCold (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm gonna go ahead and be the spoil sport here....if you add up the numbers in any two digit number and subtract that sum from the original two digit number you always  get a number that is a factor of nine. They just give all the numbers with a factor of nine the same symbol and presto, magic.


----------

